# Anyone have/used a pistol carbine?



## peefyloo (Jul 7, 2010)

I was hoping to find a carbine in .40 or .45. The few I found are one by HiPoint and the Kel-Tec SUB2000, and the CX4 Storm. The Kel-Tec would suit my purpose for it more because of the acceptance of my SIG .40 mags, but my experience with kel-tec hasn't been that great. Has anyone tried either of the two and/or have opinions on other carbines that shoot .40 or .45? I haven't been able to find a .45 yet


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ruger has a camp carbine,  very nice.   UZI makes another.   I have a Ruger, Beretta, and UZI carbines.  They are very fun to shot.   The UZI in .45 acp is a lot of fun.  From people who own or have owned  Hipoint, they speak highly of them.  

My Ruger is a .40 S&W, Beretta in 9mm and UZI is .22LR, 9mm, 41 AE and .45 acp.


----------



## peefyloo (Jul 10, 2010)

Where did you get the UZI in .45? I've only seen 9mm around.



HOLLiS said:


> Ruger has a camp carbine,  very nice.   UZI makes another.   I have a Ruger, Beretta, and UZI carbines.  They are very fun to shot.   The UZI in .45 acp is a lot of fun.  From people who own or have owned  Hipoint, they speak highly of them.
> 
> My Ruger is a .40 S&W, Beretta in 9mm and UZI is .22LR, 9mm, 41 AE and .45 acp.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 10, 2010)

I built mine, but they can be bought or you can convert a 9 to it,  change bolt, barrel and mag and it is now a .45 acp.


----------



## phridum (Jul 16, 2010)

I purchased a 9mm Beretta Cx4 Storm for Dad for Christmas in...2004?ish. Paid about $600 if I recall correctly. Went with the 92F magazine compatibility for obvious reasons. They make a .40SW.

It sure is an ugly looking laser rifle, but I tell you honestly that's the only complaint. My Dad mangled his right (primary) hand in a die-cut machine back in the early 90's. His thumb functions perfectly, but has some petty sensitive stubs for digits. As a result he only has some gross manipulation with his right hand. So now he's left handed. The Beretta is a true ambidextrous weapon. You can switch the operation to lefty (ejection, safety, mag release) without any tools or different parts. Field stripping can be done simply, but I had to read the directions to figure it out the first couple times.

It's rounded pudgy design is why I picked it for my Dad. He has to be careful not to catch his skin on stuff or he curls up in the fetal position in pain. (Hippocratic oath prevents rounding off the digits...how can you Jacko look like that but not prevent an aging man considerable pain?) It's easy to manipulate. The balance is great and the recoil is like shooting a pellet gun. It's plenty accurate enough. Using the iron sights at 100yds my untrained Dad can use a tree limb support to hit cans and clay pigeons 1 in 10 shots. It'll do it's part and probably shoots better than most users can coax out of it.

Now his eyes are going a bit, so I'll probably be getting the top rail and low-profile red dot for it. There is a weird little tac rail that slides out under the barrel when you push the swivel stud in. Not sure how sturdy it really is, but he really liked running a foregrip off it. It was easier for him to pinch the foregrip rather cup the fore end on his palm. Now he has a light on it. Probably it's best use.

While we're on the topic, I was looking at the MagPul AFG to see if he might be able to get his thumb in there and perhaps control the carbine with his right hand for a left handed reload, but the Cx4 doesn't provide enough rail space. Any ideas?

Anyway, my vote is for the Beretta. I got it despite not having much faith it but it made a believer out of me. It'll be one of those "passed down through the generations" guns for our family.


----------



## KBAR-04 (Jul 24, 2010)

In real life Ive mostly used 9mm carbines (HK, Sten, Sterling).  You might find an HK UMP in 45 out there. The classic is the Thompson in 45 but its pretty heavy...


----------

